# Atlantis 5ml tank



## Lushen (20/3/15)

Hi

In my attempt to try sub-ohm'ing, I decided on the Atlantis (so far I love the nautilus' that I have).

Does anybody know where I can find the 5ml tank for the Atlantis?

Thx...


----------



## Dubz (20/3/15)

http://vapemaxx.co.za/aspire-atlantis-5ml-replacement-tank/


----------



## Lushen (20/3/15)

Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

